
Harvard and the Making of the Unabomber (2000) - BDGC
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/06/harvard-and-the-making-of-the-unabomber/378239/?single_page=true
======
eli_gottlieb
So basically, _don 't psychologically torture people if you don't want them to
wind up damaged and dangerous individuals._

